# New Tru Cut H-20 does not cut even on one side



## TexasJohn (May 13, 2019)

Just received my new Tru Cut H-20 mower, I'm not too happy it does not cut even on one side leaves a lower cut line across the yard, makes it look butchered up. Help please.
Info : 
Bermuda, installed by builder 2 years old
Yard has alot of un even spots

Note:
I read the other forums online it said to add a weight, or that your going to too fast?


----------



## SGrabs33 (Feb 13, 2017)

Did you look at the reel to bedknife to see if it looks like there is good contact all the way across?


----------



## TexasJohn (May 13, 2019)

It needs to contact the bed knife? I will look


----------



## SGrabs33 (Feb 13, 2017)

TexasJohn said:


> It needs to contact the bed knife? I will look


Light, even contact across the whole bedknife. Sounds like it needs to be adjusted and possibly backlapped. What does the REEL look like?

Edit. Wait, it's brand new it shouldn't need backlapped. Maybe an adjustment though.


----------



## TexasJohn (May 13, 2019)

The reel is contacting the bed knife fairly solid all the way across


----------



## SGrabs33 (Feb 13, 2017)

Make sure you are overlapping your passes by a few inches. Also make sure you bring the height of cut up at least 1 notch from where you first cut/scalped so that the new green growth can remain.

Do the above and see if you are having the same issues after a week or so.


----------



## TexasJohn (May 13, 2019)

I cut a circle today at a lower notch, yes its brown but appears to be more even. I cut the whole yard on the next to top notch the first time, which put it at a little more than and 1" high. I will try the overlapping next cut


----------



## TexasJohn (May 13, 2019)

Mowed today as you mentioned and cut back across 45 degrees looks better, but I still dont know why it cuts lower on one side being that its brand new. I guess the un level yard is bouncing the mower


----------



## TNTurf (Mar 20, 2019)

Do you have a roller or are you still using the caster wheels? If wheels, think about getting the roller it will help a lot with making an even appearance. The wheels follow the uneven ground and drop into the uneven turf like a standard mower would.


----------



## TexasJohn (May 13, 2019)

It has a roller installed by factory


----------



## TexasJohn (May 13, 2019)

JUst disappointed I watched all the you tube videos and they cut so nice and even and leave stripes, mine doesnt leave stripes either


----------



## SGrabs33 (Feb 13, 2017)

TexasJohn said:


> JUst disappointed I watched all the you tube videos and they cut so nice and even and leave stripes, mine doesnt leave stripes either


Your grass is just getting use to the short cut. IMO stripes this early in the season are hard to obtain. Give it some time.

Keep making your cut at different angles to see if the unevenness fixes itself. Alternitively, get down low in front of your mower and stick a ruler between your reel blades to measure how far the bedknife is from the ground. Do this on a level surface obviously. This will tell you for sure if it is uneven for some reason.


----------



## NClawnnut78 (May 23, 2018)

So I have the same Issue. most likely it is due to the uneven yard. I can tell you my tru cut is uneven and had to raise the HOC. its not your tru cut its the yard if its not level like flat it bounces and with that bounce the reel will cut uneven. mowing multiple ways will even out the surface. Also keep in mind a tru cut has a flat roler on it so it does not let the grass stand up after the roller like a greens mower. A tru-cut is meant or a higher cut than a greens mower unless you can get the 10 blade. By default the H20 has a 7 blade reel on it if i remember the C25 and C27 have the 10 blade reel option.


----------



## NClawnnut78 (May 23, 2018)

I have been mowing this section every 2 days depending and giving it the occasional 1 week break.


----------



## kmajoros (Apr 29, 2019)

I bought H27 and had issues with it right out of the box. First, it made a terrible screaming noise...which the dealer couldn't fix with a new bed knife OR a bed knife holder. I also had an issue with the roller being loose. They eventually replaced the whole mower.

What I'm getting at is the fact that it's brand new doesn't mean it's going to cut perfectly. Check to make sure your roller is even across and that it's tight.


----------



## SGrabs33 (Feb 13, 2017)

kmajoros said:


> I bought H27 and had issues with it right out of the box. First, it made a terrible screaming noise...which the dealer couldn't fix with a new bed knife OR a bed knife holder. I also had an issue with the roller being loose. They eventually replaced the whole mower.
> 
> What I'm getting at is the fact that it's brand new doesn't mean it's going to cut perfectly. Check to make sure your roller is even across and that it's tight.


Welcome to the forum!

Great to have another REEL member in Raleigh!


----------



## TexasJohn (May 13, 2019)

NClawnnut78 said:


> I have been mowing this section every 2 days depending and giving it the occasional 1 week break.


Looks like mine now but cut lower, what notch do you use?


----------



## TexasJohn (May 13, 2019)

Looks like mine now but cut lower, what notch do you use?


----------



## TexasJohn (May 13, 2019)

Actually this is the 2nd Tru Cut machine that has done this, the first one was even worse and the dealer replaced the machine, it hacked deep line on one side. This newest one is alot better but still you can see where the one side cuts lower, It looks like the chain and gear side is heavier to me and being that the yard is un even as you all say it bounces up and down.
Some people say put some kind of weight on the other side, some people said to cut the grass lower, I cut one big spot lower, seems to NOT show the lines, but I dont want to kill the yard its 90+ degrees here now. I did the multiple cut angles and it looks better, still not like the you tube videos but better than a rotary mower.


----------



## TC2 (Sep 15, 2017)

As NClawnnut78 mentioned, the most likely culprit, after ruling out RTB/cut height issues, is an uneven lawn. Bumps in the lawn will raise one side slightly higher than the other so you get an uneven cut. Uneven weight distribution and a "squishy" lawn will also pull one side down more than the other.


----------



## TexasJohn (May 13, 2019)

Heres the picture of the area that I cut on the forth notch to make a putting area for a test


----------



## NClawnnut78 (May 23, 2018)

He sorry just saw your post..
you know, it was suggested to look at the roller position. there are different mount points.... so I started cutting that section on notch 2 all the way down. now im one notch higher due to scalp marks and wanting the grass to creep across those spots. I need to core aerate those spots. I probably do the least on here as i have a two year old keeping me really busy.... the every two days is my exercise and a quick mow... I kind of messed up my reel to bedknife as the shop adjusted for me but it did not cut paper. It was straight i tried to do a self adjustment myself and it was ok but not perfect. I noticed that after the adjustment the reel adjusts itself so looks like i am going to have to adjust this thing every so many mows.....which is ok I need to learn for a DIY and it may be an art form.

Long story notch 2 at the low position moved to notch 3 low position.


----------



## TexasJohn (May 13, 2019)

I was scalping today for pre spring cut, I hit a rock or a nail took a nick out of one of the blades, how will I fox that? want it make the blade un even if I grind that nick out?


----------



## MasterMech (Sep 24, 2017)

TexasJohn said:


> I was scalping today for pre spring cut, I hit a rock or a nail took a nick out of one of the blades, how will I fox that? want it make the blade un even if I grind that nick out?


I would file down any high spots that interfere with the bed knife and check the bed knife too as it probably has a matching nick in it. Same fix.


----------



## TexasJohn (May 13, 2019)

Thanks Done


----------

